# Time



## senor harv (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone send me the means to get all my messages to tell me what time it was sent in my time IE: West Coast Time is now 9:04 AM 2-08-07   thanks Senor Harv


----------



## illini (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah I had that problem too!
Click on quick links..scroll down to edit options...there are a lot of things you can select there...one is what time zone you live in...this will correct your clock LOL


----------

